# libido issues after blast



## at15 (Apr 3, 2016)

I blasted 350 mg test for about 9 weeks (1/4 pill aromasin eod). Libido not as good as natty during this time.  Then 150 test and 175mg tren ace for about three weeks. Libido dropped a little more during this time. Tren ended 10 days ago so just the 150 test per week now. I cannot get a full erection and maintain. If I pop a 1/2 pill of sildenafil still not amazing but i can get the job done. I got blood work 5 days ago. Results were.....Total test 996 ng/dl (range 142-923). E2 37.0 pg/ml (range 11-44). Not sure what happened maybe i just need more time??


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 3, 2016)

You should be on the amends man


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 3, 2016)

your estro is fine and you have plenty of test in you.You havent been on tren that long and you had these problems before u started then tren.Its either progesterone or the 37 is e2 is too high for you.From the numbers you showed us you shouldnt be having problems.Your test is probably   underdosed


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 3, 2016)

Coming off tren at any dose is hard just like deca and npp.

Tren puts you at your extreme highs while on but coming off extreme lows!

Yes, just give it time.


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 4, 2016)

350mg of test a week is a blast????


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 4, 2016)

Blood pressure good?


----------



## at15 (Apr 5, 2016)

feel like i have low test again. crazy with those blood results..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 5, 2016)

at15 said:


> feel like i have low test again. crazy with those blood results..



thats what coming off tren feels like even when your test levels are high.


----------



## tony72722 (Apr 5, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> thats what coming off tren feels like even when your test levels are high.


Even if you cruise on a TRT dose after?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 5, 2016)

tony72722 said:


> Even if you cruise on a TRT dose after?



even if u pump 750 mg..tren over powers test..eventually u will feel normal


----------



## at15 (Apr 5, 2016)

ok hoping to come back soon. i can easily get some proviron but not sure about trying to fix a problem with another drug.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 5, 2016)

at15 said:


> ok hoping to come back soon. i can easily get some proviron but not sure about trying to fix a problem with another drug.



are you on trt or your gonna do a pct? How many cycles have u done


----------



## at15 (Apr 5, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> are you on trt or your gonna do a pct? How many cycles have u done



TRT. i decided to go on and never come off in summer 2015. Well i did come off once for about a month just to crash levels and get a script then right back on.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 5, 2016)

got u ya bro dont add nothing ..just test is all u need


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 5, 2016)

Viagra
Viagra
Viagra 100mg and watch out


----------



## at15 (Apr 20, 2016)

still terrible. been running 300 mg test e for a couple weeks hoping to get back. something has to be jacked up. getting bloods today. test, e2, prolactin for sure, anything else??


----------



## Sledge (Apr 30, 2016)

Check thyroid too. Couldn't hurt


----------



## Beedeezy (May 1, 2016)

Cialis....


----------



## juuced (May 4, 2016)

ciallis + viagra stack !


----------



## bigmustard (May 11, 2016)

at15 said:


> still terrible. been running 300 mg test e for a couple weeks hoping to get back. something has to be jacked up. getting bloods today. test, e2, prolactin for sure, anything else??




IMO up the test 300mg/week isnt very much. Whats your blood pressure?


----------

